# CEMC exam questions



## sathyaraj (Nov 16, 2013)

I've looked at several posts on here about the CEMC exam and how difficult it is.I have prepared so many medicare guidelines DG's and reference materials but i am not satisfied with question patterns.how it is if anyone knows please guide me for the type of questions patterns


----------



## kumar@12345 (Nov 17, 2013)

*CEMC exam pattern*

Hello,

As far as my knowledge goes, all will be objective multiple 150 questions and most of the questions are from pure E/M. It's a specialty examination and you won't get much of questions from other section such as compliance, HIPAA, OIG, Stark Law, OSHA, CLIA, RACs, compare to CPMA. CEMC exam pattern are much easier than CPMA and you'll get questions from subjective aspects of DGs, rules & regulations of Medicare billing, 1995 vs 1997 DGs,  Coding as per NCCI, ICD-9-CM, CPT® Modifiers, Time-based coding, Medical terminology, Anatomy and physiology etc .

Thanks,
Birendra, MBA, CCA, CPC-H


----------



## sathyaraj (Nov 17, 2013)

Hi kumar@12345,

Thanks for your reply, I know you told about CEMC whatever mentioned in aapc website only, apart from CPMA is much different from CEMC. Please understand my question how many questions from the chapters as mentioned in AAPC in chapter view.


----------

